# GÓC SÁNG TẠO > Ý tưởng kinh doanh > Học làm giàu >  giải mộng theo đánh lô đề online! ghilode đánh lô đề online nạp rút cực nhanh hàng đầu tại miền bắc

## sonvip

_đánh lô đề online: giải mộng gia đình_
- Mộng thấy lửa cháy trong lò, sẽ có hạnh phúc ngoài ý muốn 
- Mộng thấy bò lên nóc nhà, điềm báo may mắn thuận lợi danh de online
- Mộng thấy trâu, điềm tốt lành 
- Mộng thấy nhện, điềm tốt lành 
- Mộng thấy rắn độc, điềm tốt lành, thăng quan tiến chức rất nhanh 
- Mộng thấy rùa biển, phú quý sẽ đến danh de online
- Mộnt thấy diều hâu bay trên trời cao, sẽ được của báu  danh de online
- Mộng thấy chim bồ câu, điềm có triển vọng tốt  danh de online
- Mộng thấy mồng 1 mồng 2 Tết, tiếng tăm lừng lẫy bốn phương, sẽ có hạnh phúc suốt đời 
- Mộng thấy giữa đường gặp mưa, sẽ được ăn uống ngon danh de online
- Mộng thấy đi lễ Thần Phật, mọi việc thuận lợi  danh de online
- Mộng thấy chiêm ngưỡng và trèo lên núi cao, vận tốt lớn rơi xuống đầu 
- Mộng thấy trồng trọt, điềm tốt lành  danh de online
- Mộng thấy lương thực chứa đầy bao tải, những điều hạnh phúc mừng vui đến  danh de online
- Mộng thấy đếm nhẩm ngày, thời cơ đến, vận mệnh cũng biến chuyển tốt theo thời cơ  danh de online
Các bạn để ý hôm nào có  đánh đề online   68 ở giải 4 số (giải 4 và 5) thì 2 số đằng trước quân 68 sẽ là cặp số để ta chơi 3 hôm nhé. Phương pháp   đánh đề online   này nếu nuôi chính quân trước quân 68 thì sẽ là 3 ngày, còn chơi cả cặp thì thường về ngày hôm sau.
- VD: ngày 29/12/1010 danh de online
+ Ở giải 5 lần quay thứ 4 có giải 5968, ta sẽ chơi cặp 595 cho ngày hôm sau và rình thả bạch thủ 59 trong 3 hôm sau.
+ KQ: ngày 30/12 có  đánh đề online   95, ngày 31/12 có  đánh đề online   59 3 nháy. danh de online
Chào tất cả anh em 4rum, Sau một thời gian nghiên cứu, tìm hiểu và quan sát mình nhận thấy 1 điêu quan trọng . Là tại sao chủ  đánh đề online   lại giàu . danh de online
Nguời đánh  đánh đề online   thì hiếm thấy ai giàu . Bởi vì chúng ta chưa biết cách đánh sao cho hợp lý . danh de online Nói thật những người đã từng đánh  đánh đề online   ,đề đã từng đặt ra câu hỏi : từ khi mình chơi  đánh đề online   đến giờ mình lãi hay lỗ bao nhiêu. Theo ý kiến cá nhân của tôi thì nhưng người đánh  đánh đề online   ,đề mà theo cầu 1,2,3,....15 ngày trong khi tháng trươc, năm trước cầu đó không ăn . Nếu đỏ thì bạn sẽ thắng lơi ngay hôm đó . danh de online Nhưng nếu đen thì sẽ thua , rồi lại cứ lao đầu vào dây đen không biết điểm dừng thi có ngày sẽ ra đê ở . Mĩnh nhận thấy đánh  đánh đề online   cần phải có Phương pháp   đánh đề online   thật hợp lý . Sao cho khi mình đầu tư tiền nhất định sẽ thu lơi nhuận . Qua nghiên cứu minh đã tìm ra cách đánh hợp lý . Đó là cách đánh  đánh đề online   nuôi ( Khong phải con nào cũng đem ra nuôi bừa . Như vậy rất dễ phải ra đê ở ). Hôm nay em xin mạn phép mod lập ra 1 topic  đánh đề online   nuôi 7 ngày dành cho  đánh đề online   miền bắc . Anh em ai có cách nuôi  đánh đề online   hay , hợp lý , có những con sô nuôi tâm huyết mà mình đã tính toán kĩ lưỡng thì boss cho anh em 4rum tham khảo . danh de online
+ Anh em để ý tuần nào cũng có  đánh đề online   99 . ( xác suất 93%)  danh de online
+ Từ ngày 18 đến ngày 24 hàng tháng sẽ có  đánh đề online   00 .( xác suất 97%)  danh de online
Anh em đánh  đánh đề online   nuôi 7 ngày theo kiểu gấp thếp : VÍ DỤ NUÔI CON  đánh đề online   31
-Ngày đầu tiên đánh 1 điêm con 31 = 23 nghìn . Trúng ngay được 80nghìn . lãi .... danh de online
- Ngày thư nhất chưa ra ngày thư 2 đánh 2 điểm con 31 . Tổng 2 ngày đánh mất 3 điểm = 69 nghìn . Nếu tối trúng có 160 nghìn . Lãi ..... danh de online
- Ngày thứ 2 vẫn chưa ra  đánh đề online   31 thì ngày thứ 3 ta sẽ đánh con  đánh đề online   31 x 4 điểm = 92 nghìn . Tổng 3 ngày mất 161 nghìn . Nếu tối trúng được 320 nghìn . Lãi..... danh de online
- Cứ như vậy ngày thứ 3 chưa ra thi ngày thứ tư đánh  đánh đề online   31 x 8 điểm = 184 nghìn . Tong chi phí 4 ngày mất 345 nghìn . Nếu tối trúng được 640 nghìn . Lãi.....danh de online
- Ngày thứ 4 chưa ra ngày thứ 5 đánh  đánh đề online   31 x 16 điểm = 368 nghìn . Tổng chi phí 5 ngày hết 713 nghìn . Nếu tối trúng được 1 triệu 280 nghìn . Lãi .....danh de online
- Ngày thứ 5 chưa ra ngày thứ 6 đánh  đánh đề online   31 x 32 điểm =736 nghìn . Tong chi phí 6 ngày hết 1 triệu 449 nghìn . Toi trúng được 2 triệu 560 nghìn . Lãi .... danh de online
- Ngày thứ 6 chưa ra ngày thứ 7 đánh  đánh đề online   31 x 64 điểm =1 triệu 472 nghìn
Cầu vẫn chạy, mai lại tiếp tục xuống tiền; danh de online
Chỉ một vài cá nhân mà thôi, còn khối ông "Chóng mặt, va đầu vào tường, suýt tai biến mạch máu lão" danh de online
----------------------------------------------------------------------------------
chỗ chơi lô đề uy tín chỉ có tại ghilode .com, lo de online uy tin, danh lo de online uy tin,  danh de online uy tin, ghilode danh de uy tin, ghilode lo de, web choi lo de online uy tin nhat, danh de uy tin, web bao lo de uy tin, danh de online,  trang web nao chơi số đề uy tín an toan, đánh lô đề  trên trang nào uy tín nhất, cach choi xsmb, lô đề nào uy tín nhất, đánh lô đề trực tuyến, trang lo de online, choi lo online o trang nao uy tin,  xin web ghi lo de truc tuyen,  danh lo de online web nao uy tin nhat, choi lode truc tuyen, ghilode .com, web danh lo truc tuyen uy tin, tim dia chi xin so danh lo de, trangghilodeuytin, cac trang web choi bao lo uy tin, danhlodeonline, web choi de online,  trang lode online uy tin, danh lo online uy tin, site lo de nao uy tin 2017, trang web site nao ghi lo de uy tin , choi lodeonline, web danh lo online,  web nao choi lo de uy tin, trang lo de nao uy tin nhat, các trang web choi lode online uy tín, trang web đánh lô online, web choi lo uy tin nhat viet nam, danhdeonline uy tin, tim web ghi de, trang web danh lo moi nhat, cac trang web choi lo de, web ghi lo de online moi nhat, trang web ghi de uy tin nhat viet nam, web lode uy tin, trang web lode an cao nhat, lode uy tin, trang web danh lo de uy tin nhat, dia chi lo de online uy tin, trang web lo de uy tin, trang lode online moi nhat, nhung trang web choi lo de uy tin, trang web lo de uy tin nhat, đánh đề trang web nào uy tín nhất, nhung trang danh lo de uy nhat, web danh lo de online uy tin, web lode uy tin hien nay, choi lo online uy tin, trang web choi lo de uy tin, web ghi lo de nam uy tin, trang web danh lo de online uytin nhat, cac trang web ghi lo de online, trang web lode online, danh lo de uy tin, nhung trang lo de uy tin, lo de uy tin online , trang lo de uy tinh nhat, trang web choi de online uy tin nhat, ghilode uy tin nhat, trang ghilode danh de uy tin nhat, choi lo de online o trang web nao uy tin nhat, danh lo truc tuyen uy tin nhat, danh de truc tuyen, danh de online uy tin !

----------

